# slide out motor



## Pillaz (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a slide motor? I have searched the net and cannot find this model. It is a klauber  Ko1176a100. The motor itself is fine but a gear in the gear box went. There are no numbers on the gearbox. It seems that the motors and gears come together. I am wondering how interchangeable they are. The motor is a 1/15 hp  rpm 2 vdc 12.  How critical is it to have exactly the same motor? I found a similar motor but the RPM is 1.8.  which would imply to me that the slide out would just come out a little slower. I just don't want to screw this up and there are no dealers near me. So I guess there will be a lot of swearing when i change this out. Thanks in advance for any advice on the matter


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 1, 2010)

RE: slide out motor

Also any info or tips on getting the motor/gear off of the drive shaft would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

RE: slide out motor

i would like to help out on the removal ,, but without seeing it ,, makes it kinda hard ,, and on the 1.8 rpm ,, that is not really a biggy ,, as long as the the hp is the same ,, but have u called any dealers jsut to ck and see ,, also ,, try these folks ,, www.pplmotorhomes.com ,, if u can;t find it in the parts section ,, call them ,, they will go beyond there way to get u what u need ,, i know ,, deal with them all the time ,, and best of all ,, certain items are free shipping


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 2, 2010)

Re: slide out motor

Thanks Rod, I posted a picture of the motor gear in my pic album. The closest motor gear I could find got sold. If I can get the darned thing off I may be able to replace the bad gear.  I have removed the 4 mounting bolts to the motor but it will not remove from the shaft. I gave it a couple of love taps to no avail. The manual gives a diagram but no instructions and everything in the diagram is clearly visible. Called PPL they don't touch slide out motor/gears. No Rv dealers within two hours.  Told the wife that she could manually push the slide in and out.....now I am sleeping under the MH


----------



## LEN (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: slide out motor

A little penitrating oil and I see a set screw to the right just before the bearing suport.

LEN


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 6, 2010)

RE: slide out motor

I was finally able to remove the motorgear.  It seems that if you try to manually open the slide as per manual and put a 1 1/2 in wrench on crank and try to open the slide the bolt simply un threads from the shaft. The manual instructions for closing the slide work (slowly) but trying to open the slide in the same manner removes the motor from the shaft.  I have still not found a supplier and hope that the local electric motor shop can find the correct gear. In doing a search on the net I found that this is a common problem for which there seems to be no solution. Klauber only sells to dealers.  I don't have a local dealer where I am.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 18, 2010)

RE: slide out motor

Solution:  I called Klauber motor gear with the plan that i would beg them to sell me the motor gear I needed. When I got to sales they asked what company I was calling from so I gave them my corporate name ( i own a business but not an RV business) They sold me the motorgear I needed. They had it in stock and it was easily replaced. I lubed everything while I was there including my fingers and an eye ball.  If anyone out there needs a klauber motor I have one. There is one bad gear in it but the motor itself is fine.
Thanks to all the responded with advise.


----------

